# otel.com - anyone reviews ?



## helllohello (6 Sep 2009)

We are getting a hotel with otel for half the price of other booking sites.
has anyone used them recently? any probelms?
payment is taken from credit card on booking which I dont like.
any comments welcome.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Sep 2009)

Did you have a read through reviews on Google?

You may find something on  and www.venere.com

Have you checked with the particular hotel themselves in case they have any special offers on for your dates?

Don't forget that if anything goes wrong and you can't go you only lose the first night booking with the hotel rather than the full amount with the site.


----------



## helllohello (6 Sep 2009)

the hotel itself and other booking sites are all a lot more expensive than otel.com
there is 8 of us travelling so it is a good saving. 
they have no charge for cancellation up to 4 days before travel but the full price is taken from credit card now. 
I was just wondering if anyone had used this site before of if anyone had any problems with them.


----------



## PMU (6 Sep 2009)

I booked the Park Inn Alexanderplatz Berlin last December through Otel.com. No problems, and their rate was cheaper than the hotel's rate.


----------



## Perplexed (7 Sep 2009)

I've booked a few times through Otel.com and had no problems. If they're cheaper then go for it.


----------



## iggy (7 Sep 2009)

I am going to a wedding in the middle of this month. All rooms for the hotel are booked up but when surfing through the otel.com website I got a room for almost half the price of what the hotel charged the wedding guests!
I thought it was too good to be true especially when the confirmation email came in stating that the booking is handled through an office in Istanbul Turkey and the hotel had said that they were fully booked up.
I rang the hotel the next morning and was told that my booking was confirmed and all was in order, apparently they have to keep a certain number of rooms for some `hotelbeds` scheme.
So far so good!


----------



## helllohello (7 Sep 2009)

unfortunately I left it too long - went back to book it tonight on otel.com and price had nearly doubled. ended up getting a better deal on gtahotels.com. 
happy days!


----------

